# New smoker, first smoke, great ribs



## lrssuccess (Dec 24, 2015)

Well, virgin no more.  The Good One Open Range finally arrived, after some shipping issues.  Seasoned it and decided today was a good day to break it in with a slab of St. Louis Ribs.  Mixed up a variant of Jeff's rib rub (less heat elements) and applied over a thin mustard layer.  Let sit in the fridge for 3 hours.

Started the Open Range with hardwood charcoal, got the temp range set and put the ribs on at 225 - 235 degrees.  As this was my first smoke, the test was really about learning the working and control of the smoker, and strongly hoping for good,edible ribs.  Ran in this temp range for 3 hrs, wrapped in foil and put back on for 1,5 hours, then opened the foil and brushed on a thin layer of sauce and let run out the heat for 30 minutes more.

Well, I know now that I can maintain a tight band on the temperature of the smokebox.  The Open Range worked as well as I had read about it, and I expect good results going forward.

Oh, and yeah, the ribs were excellent with a nice smoke to them, and juicy.  Sorry, no photos this time.

Christmas day will be the first prime rib smoking, but I feel real good after today and expect a pretty solid performance tomorrow.  I'll try to remember the photos on that one!!!


----------



## eman (Dec 26, 2015)

Great to hear ! now if that prime rib comes out as good as the ribs you are hooked

Just remember that prime rib has a very close temp range where you go from perfect to over done.


----------



## lrssuccess (Dec 26, 2015)

Yes, did my research on the site, and got a good result.  See that post in new member section.  Thanks.  Actually, has to take my wife's slice and hit the grill for 2 minutes a side, she's averse to pink beef.  Happy with it after the "adjustment".


----------



## eman (Dec 28, 2015)

Another way to "brown" a slice of prime rib is to have a pan of au jus simmering and put the rare slices in the au jus to color up.


----------

